# فانوس رمضان 2020 - تقطيع ليزر-



## يوهشام (27 أبريل 2020)

سلام عليكم، رمضان مبارك كريم وكل عام وأنتم بخير
هذا ملف dxf يمكن تعديل عليه، وبالنسبة للذين لا يمتلكون ألة تقطيع ليزر ينفع أن تستعمل CNC
ومرفق أيضا ملفات pdf


----------

